
Scaling My Side Project From $5K to $25K per month - jaxsonkhan
https://campfirelabs.co/blog-1/2019/1/17/what-i-learned-scaling-from-5k-to-25k-per-month
======
smithy7609
@michael2477

The post series is great! I have a couple of questions as I have to build out
something similar for my client this week!

1) Did you niches down into verticals, ie insurance etc

2)Do you use a particular tech stack?

3) You nention the free trial to show lead quality, do you help them convert
the lead or do you just provide as much information as possible?

4) Typically do you suppply the leads in a spreadsheet or API or do you put it
in a CRM?

I’m typically seeing comyhaving no real prospecting process and that leaves
leads on the table, rotting, making the service look bad?

~~~
michael2477
1/ We focused almost primarily on B2B tech

2/ I ended up partnering with some guys who built a custom scraper. Will
describe that in more detail in part 3.

3/ We just provided about 10-15 pieces of info including name, email, and
demographic info

4/ We sent Google Sheets or CSV per their request

Hope that is helpful!

------
ivzar
These posts are a blueprint for a successful business that read like a
gripping novel -- really enjoyed it!

Bookmarked and will refer back to this as I develop
[http://www.blog2video.com](http://www.blog2video.com) as I eventually want to
get to the point of scaling and ultimately selling the business.

Quick question: what form of free trial structure ended up working best for
you? I like the risk-free offer and am trying to craft one of my own.

~~~
michael2477
I originally started with 100 lead free trial since I wanted people to convert
one and then sign up for 1,000 or more. But it ended up being costly and not
everyone converted their 100. So I switched it to 25 and communicated that the
goal wasn't to convert a lead in the free trial but just show the quality of
the data we could provide.

I think that's an important an often overlooked idea: you really need to help
your customer think about how to try your product. Guide them along that
process based on what you've seen work in the past. Don't let them figure it
out and evaluate on their own.

~~~
ivzar
"Think about how to try your product" \-- exactly what I needed today. Thanks
Michael!

------
simoelalj
Thanks for sharing your experience :) I'm curious about your hiring process,
how did you found your candidates and interviewed them?

~~~
michael2477
Great question! AngelList is a great source for inbound. That's how I found
the operations person.

Right when I started looking for a salesperson Zirtual (a similar company)
shut down and laid off all their employees so I sent about 5 people messages
on LinkedIn and asked if they'd be interested in chatting. Two responded and I
hired one of them.

This is a great book on hiring and more about running an interview process -
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EL6RWY/ref=dp-kindle-
redirect?...](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001EL6RWY/ref=dp-kindle-
redirect?_encoding=UTF8&btkr=1)

~~~
simoelalj
Did you hired them as full time employee in the US or as a freelancer?

------
confiscate
really enjoyable read, especially the evernote on customer journey!

I think it would benefit if you wrote a blurb about yourself at the end. I.e.
your accomplishments and where you are now etc. The story would be more
interesting if we knew the person behind the story!

------
lucasstarbuck
like how tactical this is. right down to the specifics.

------
michael2477
author of the post here! happy to answer any questions

